# Meat filled Potato Patties



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2012)

This is an about recipe as I have no measurments, Saute some chopped onions and garlic. Add cubes of cooked stew meat or roast, cook together with  the onions and garlic a few minutes to blend flavors, Be sure to trim the meat you use into small pieces. Beef.lamb,chicken,turkey,hamburger may be used Place some rather dry and seasoned potatoes in palm of your hand and make a pocket in the center spoon into the pocket a good sized dollop of the well seasoned meat mixture you prepared. Enclose the meat mix with the potatoes Shape into a ball or patty then dip into flour, dip in a beaten egg and roll in french bread crumbs. Gently brown in some butter and evoo and keep hot while you  get a Spanish sauce ready to put over the patties all can be made in advance and re-heated.
Spanish sauce if  anyone would like it...Let me know and I'll post.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2012)

Is potato cooked or raw?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This is an about recipe as I have no measurments, Saute some chopped onions and garlic. Add cubes of cooked stew meat or roast, cook together with  the onions and garlic a few minutes to blend flavors, Be sure to trim the meat you use into small pieces. Beef.lamb,chicken,turkey,hamburger may be used Place some rather dry and seasoned potatoes in palm of your hand and make a pocket in the center spoon into the pocket a good sized dollop of the well seasoned meat mixture you prepared. Enclose the meat mix with the potatoes Shape into a ball or patty then dip into flour, dip in a beaten egg and roll in french bread crumbs. Gently brown in some butter and evoo and keep hot while you  get a Spanish sauce ready to put over the patties all can be made in advance and re-heated.
> Spanish sauce if  anyone would like it...Let me know and I'll post.
> kades


I'm thinking deepfried meatball sized for appetizers...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 31, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This is an about recipe as I have no measurments, Saute some chopped onions and garlic. Add cubes of cooked stew meat or roast, cook together with  the onions and garlic a few minutes to blend flavors, Be sure to trim the meat you use into small pieces. Beef.lamb,chicken,turkey,hamburger may be used Place some rather dry and seasoned potatoes in palm of your hand and make a pocket in the center spoon into the pocket a good sized dollop of the well seasoned meat mixture you prepared. Enclose the meat mix with the potatoes Shape into a ball or patty then dip into flour, dip in a beaten egg and roll in french bread crumbs. Gently brown in some butter and evoo and keep hot while you  get a Spanish sauce ready to put over the patties all can be made in advance and re-heated.
> Spanish sauce if  anyone would like it...Let me know and I'll post.
> kades



Sounds like the traditional Rellenos De Papas.








Belly Busters of a rellena, and SUPER DELISH. We use to make them with left over Saltenia filling, but leave out the slice of hard boiled egg.

While a little labor intensive, no one can dispute the warm, comfort food quality of these things, truly awesome, humble eats!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2012)

They sound lovely, thanks Kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 1, 2012)

Buon Giorno Kadesma,

I believe Tatt may be correct, that your appetiser sounds like Peruvian Stuffed Potatoes, called PAPAS RELLENAS or PATATAS RELLENAS, which is translated to Stuffed Potatoes. 

Yum ... For the List in Madrid, September at the weekened, a perfect appetiser for a social friends´ get together on our return to Madrid Capital ...

By any chance, would you have foto of finished appetiser ? 

Thanks for posting ...

Have lovely August,
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 1, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Spanish sauce if  anyone would like it...Let me know and I'll post.
> kades



Sounds mighty good!
I would be interested in that sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Is potato cooked or raw?


Charlie, the potatoes I use are leftover seasoned mashed potatoes, You could also use boiled as well. I season and add butter  if I haven't already  done this.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Sounds like the traditional Rellenos De Papas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tat, happy to share any time. This picture is so lovely. It makes my mouth water. This is a Basque recipe passed down to my folks years ago and my mom use to make it for us when money was dear.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Sounds mighty good!
> I would be interested in that sauce.


I'll send it to you Hoot. 
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Kadesma,
> 
> I believe Tatt may be correct, that your appetiser sounds like Peruvian Stuffed Potatoes, called PAPAS RELLENAS or PATATAS RELLENAS, which is translated to Stuffed Potatoes.
> 
> ...


No pictures Margi,
My mom was given the recipe by friends from Portugal years ago and would make this for us when money was tight.  Wish I could help. If I can get my daughter to take some photo's I'll see what I can do.
Kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> They sound lovely, thanks Kades


_It's great Kylie and left overs reign here. It's what we called a money saver at home.If you give it a try let me know what you think. I really prefer buttery mashed potatoes, lots of salt and pepper a pinch of cayenne, and left over beef roast added. yummers 
kades,
_


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm thinking deepfried meatball sized for appetizers...


This needs to be dipped in flour, then egg, then in to crumbs and fried so I don't see why you couldn't make an appy out of it. Should be good.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks, I thought as much. I think every cultur has something simular in store. There is an Ukrainian dish that is very simular. I do it quite often when i have meat leftover. I don't make fancy sauce, but now that I read this I might have t add it. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 2, 2012)

*Kades: Mashed Potato Base*

 Kades,

I definitely wish to try your original recipe, not Peruvian Papas rellenas, as I know how to prepare those, as I know Gastón Acurío ( the Ferrán Adriá of Lima and Restaurateur ) ... 

So, the base is mashed potatoes ... Good start ... the meat, is leftover, and in my case, I shall prepare a veal stew or beef stew ... and slice finely and incorporate the mixture using caution, not to liquidfy. Then, the dredging, egg and breadcrumbs. 

Got it, and I shall photograph it and send you a PM. I shall have to wait until I return to Madrid, as this is perfect for our REUNION at the Magazine Office for all my co-workers ... Each journalist brings a dish ... They love my Lasagnes however, I want to do something a bit different ! 

Charlie: has made an excellent point; that most nationalities have a Mashed Potato based empanada sort of pastie or stuffed potato of some sort ... This is true. Italians stuff pasta with cheese, sausage or ham & spinach and are called Calzones which also can have Potato inside with ham and spinach, Peruvians with ground beef, Spaniards with bacon and sausage & veggies or tuna, bell pep and onion ... 


Thanks for posting.
Have a lovely summertime.
Margi


----------



## blissful (Aug 2, 2012)

Recipe sounds SO good, now I'm hungry! Thanks Kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kades,
> 
> I definitely wish to try your original recipe, not Peruvian Papas rellenas, as I know how to prepare those, as I know Gastón Acurío ( the Ferrán Adriá of Lima and Restaurateur ) ...
> 
> ...


Thank you Margi, I'd like that. Let me know how it turns out.  
kades


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2012)

blissful said:


> Recipe sounds SO good, now I'm hungry! Thanks Kades


You're welcome Blissful. 
kades


----------

